# Change of User Name



## GrumpyGregry (5 Aug 2009)

One for our esteemed admins....


Can a username be changed or am I better off re registering in a more appropriate name from scratch even though that means I'll lose my friends contacts and post count?

It's just that having hung out in here for a while my username is a total misnomer, compared with most of the inmates in CC, esp in P&L, I'm one of the least grumpy people here.


----------



## Crackle (5 Aug 2009)

I think if you PM admin he can do it without any money changing hands


----------



## Origamist (5 Aug 2009)

Right, if it's that easy, I'm gonna pm admin too.


----------



## Shaun (5 Aug 2009)

What Crackle said ...


----------



## Origamist (5 Aug 2009)

Admin said:


> What Crackle said ...



Cheers!


----------



## Crackle (5 Aug 2009)

Oh!


----------



## mickle (5 Aug 2009)

I need to get mine changed from 'mickle' to 'm!' come to think of it. Does Admin do a discount for bulk?


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Aug 2009)

O said:


> Right, if it's that easy, I'm gonna pm admin too.


hang on there one second....you appear to have folded a much loved name in to thirds, and then in to ninths! I rather miss the rigamist!


----------



## Crackle (5 Aug 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> hang on there one second....you appear to have folded a much loved name in to thirds, and then in to ninths! I rather miss the rigamist!




 Very good. 

I agree, though Rigamist isn't bad.


----------



## Theseus (6 Aug 2009)

O said:


> Cheers!



O, tell us a story.


----------



## Dan B (6 Aug 2009)

mickle said:


> Does Admin do a discount for bulk?


If so, I want mine changed to "low-density polystyrene"


----------



## Origamist (6 Aug 2009)

Touche said:


> O, tell us a story.



I've watched the movie but not read the book...Instant gratification and all that.

I was hoping to start a CC craze for one letter usernames...


----------



## Landslide (6 Aug 2009)

Saves on typing when you're logging in I guess...


----------



## 661-Pete (7 Aug 2009)

Please can we not get carried away here! Whilst I understand some folk's needs, too many name-changes can be really confusing for other members of a forum which has a large social element, especially those who do not visit regularly. I would ask Admin to think very carefully before allowing changes for frivolous reasons.

Incidentally, I did _not_ change my user name here (although Shaun offered me that option). Instead, I simply registered a new account under the name which I originally had in _Cycling+_ and other forums. My old account on here under "Pete" still exists, albeit locked.


----------

